
Show HN: Autocert – use TLS to access internal kubernetes services from anywhere - mmalone
https://github.com/smallstep/certificates/blob/master/autocert/README.md
======
mmalone
This is a new project I've been working on with my colleagues.

We believe every non-trivial cloud infrastructure would benefit from real
public key infrastructure (a private CA and management tools). The challenge
is making this stuff more accessible to non-experts.

We have some generic tooling, but now we're starting to go deep on a few
verticals. In this case, we're trying to get "real PKI" spun up on a
Kubernetes cluster quickly and easily.

We'd love feedback! Aside from the obvious technical stuff, if you have ideas
on how we can communicate the value of proper certificate management I'd love
to hear them!

